# Mirror Free Challenge *America's Next Top Model Inspired*



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was watching an episode of ANTM and they had to do a challenge where they had something like 10 minutes to apply a full face of make up WITHOUT a mirror.  And I dunno if anyone's done it here, but I double dawg dare you Specktrettes to attempt a full face of make up without a mirror and show us just how good your skills REALLY are.  I plan on joining in, but not until tomorrow cuz I got homework that I'm not doing.

Any takers?


Edit to Add: They also didn't have any brushes, sponges, or any tools whatsoever.  But I would never do that to you guys lol


----------



## neyugNneiL (Mar 7, 2006)

HAHA WOW this is a GREAT challenge!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_I was watching an episode of ANTM and they had to do a challenge where they had something like 10 minutes to apply a full face of make up WITHOUT a mirror.  And I dunno if anyone's done it here, but I double dawg dare you Specktrettes to attempt a full face of make up without a mirror and show us just how good your skills REALLY are.  I plan on joining in, but not until tomorrow cuz I got homework that I'm not doing.

Any takers?


Edit to Add: They also didn't have any brushes, sponges, or any tools whatsoever.  But I would never do that to you guys lol_

 
i wanna do this!


----------



## Tia (Mar 8, 2006)

LOl. Whoaaa.
Ok, once I have a free weekend I want to try. That's hilarious. XD


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2006)

oooh, a double dog dare!!!  I don't know, mine might be a mess.  I can't wait to see everyone's looks!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 8, 2006)

okay wow this hard to not look in the mirror. I was sooooooooooooo tempted. I was just gonna do soft brown, but where's the fun in that?!? So I did my normal 5 colors - crease, lid, inner eye, outer crease and browbone, liner and mascara . . . refined golden bronzer on cheeks, dervish lipliner, b-cup lipstick and luminary lustreglass. This looks sooooo crappy! Not super bad with the eyes open, but wait til they're closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and I didn't DARE touch my brows. Whatever you see is leftover from yesterday. Oh and I might try blending the concealer on my nose right? lol


----------



## kimmy (Mar 8, 2006)

you still look gorgeous, sonrisa


----------



## RedBetty (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm all over this one.  Hopefully I can actually take a decent pic.  And SonRisa, you still look good!  Not fair!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2006)

ha ha ha! risa girl u still look good!!! this challenge is awesome!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

yes, i love this challenge already. i want to try this, too. when i have time...=)


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 8, 2006)

i want to try!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (Mar 9, 2006)

this sounds like so much funn... haha...


----------



## veilchen (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_you still look gorgeous, sonrisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
2nd this!! You look awesome!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 9, 2006)

Your makeup still looks great colour combinations wise Son and the lips look great. And i love your eyebrows, i think they look great like this.


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Mar 9, 2006)

Haha great... I'll do it once my camera is uploading for me... it's being stubborn.


----------



## user4 (Mar 10, 2006)

yea risa... ulook hideous!!! lol. i cant believe u still pulled off looking great!!! lmao... sooo not fair!!!


----------



## lovejam (Mar 10, 2006)

Haha, even without using a mirror, Risa's better at applying makeup than I've ever been. XD


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 11, 2006)

*mine*

here's mine...i cant believe im posting this.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Mar 11, 2006)

i actually think that looks really good!


----------



## stacey (Mar 13, 2006)

i want to do this. but my eyebrows are going to be fucked up haha


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Mar 14, 2006)

heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_





heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror_

 

omg you are HILARIOUS!


----------



## Pei (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 14, 2006)

HAHAHA that cracked me up! Reminds me of the make-up donts thread (still go back to it whenever I need a laugh). Risa, well, you just look gorgeous like always. Misstakepics, you look good too! You know, the left side looks perfect, and its not even like the right side was that bad!


----------



## Ambi (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh my god godzillaxahhhhhh, you just totally made my day, thank you!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_





heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror_

 
I love your humor


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 14, 2006)

what if people look at the mirror and just say they didnt?


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 14, 2006)

Well that's no fun... I would hope we aren't so vain we have to cheat at a fun little make-up challenge


----------



## User34 (Mar 15, 2006)

godzillaxahhhhhh...you are too funny. I think that is how I really would come out. =)
 My kids would be scared to death!! lol


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 16, 2006)

looks very funny


----------



## user4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_





heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror_

 

HAHA LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 16, 2006)

godzillaxahhhhhh, you are da bomb!! LOL

sonrisa, what's on your lips?  me likey.


----------



## pucci (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_





heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror_

 





I love how you posed over the toilet as well


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_





heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror_

 

HAHAHAHA.. omg this actually scared me. not in a mean way lol.. i was scrolling down pretty fast and wasnt expecting it! lmaoo


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_what if people look at the mirror and just say they didnt?_

 
Then they're in the wrong challenge, because this one's just for fun.

I think Risa cheated!! haha kidding, of course.  Gosh, I wish I could bottle up like an ounce of her talent and drink it so I could have a prayer in getting a job in the cosmetics industry.  Just give me one of your eyelashes or a fingernail clipping so I could extract your greatness out of it! i promise not to sell it for profits...maybe...


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_okay wow this hard to not look in the mirror. I was sooooooooooooo tempted. I was just gonna do soft brown, but where's the fun in that?!? So I did my normal 5 colors - crease, lid, inner eye, outer crease and browbone, liner and mascara . . . refined golden bronzer on cheeks, dervish lipliner, b-cup lipstick and luminary lustreglass. This looks sooooo crappy! Not super bad with the eyes open, but wait til they're closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I didn't DARE touch my brows. Whatever you see is leftover from yesterday. Oh and I might try blending the concealer on my nose right? lol









_

 
I hate that this is supposed to be a crap Challenge and you look AMAZING!!  Props hunnie!!

What did you use on your eyes?  I love the combo of teal, green, and purple!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_





heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror_

 
LMAO!!  You rock!


----------



## AppleLolaX (Mar 18, 2006)

sonrisa- your mirrorless makeup looks better than mine when when i try my best with a mirror!


----------



## Ambi (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justalildirrtyx* 
_HAHAHAHA.. omg this actually scared me. not in a mean way lol.. i was scrolling down pretty fast and wasnt expecting it! lmaoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha I did the same, like "WOAAA" and nearly fell off my chair 'cause I was laughing so hard, [but I needed that laugh!]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :loveya:


----------



## nerdalicious (Mar 20, 2006)

I couldn't get a non-yellow full face shot, my camera doesn't like me at night for makeup pictures. The eye looks okay, but OMG my eyebrows, lol. Hideous.


----------



## MelodyKat (Mar 30, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHHA!!!!! THANKS FOR MAKING ME WAKE UP MY ROOMMATE FROM ME LAUGHING!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_






heres mine!!


haha j/k this is me looking at the mirror_


----------



## mae13 (Mar 30, 2006)

Gah! That pic simultaneously cracked me up and scared the crap out of me. Makes me think of those childhood nightmares about deranged clowns. *shudder*

Sonrisa, your talent is unreal. That is all.


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justalildirrtyx* 
_HAHAHAHA.. omg this actually scared me. not in a mean way lol.. i was scrolling down pretty fast and wasnt expecting it! lmaoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
exactly the same with me! hahaha


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 10, 2006)

that was AWESOME!!!lmao!!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 12, 2006)

I love both the pictures posted!


----------



## KawaiMakani (Apr 12, 2006)

Risa, I can only dream of having my make-up look as good as yours, and I use a mirror everyday!


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah I can't wait to do it...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_omg you are HILARIOUS!_

 

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## missmarkers (May 17, 2006)

godzillaxahhhhhh made this the best thread ever!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

this is a cool challenge! my mates apply make up all the time without mirrors espesh in the car. they can apply e/s, l/g, eyeliner, foundation, concealer, eye mascara. i'm amazed at how they do it lol but it is HILARIOUS watching them mess up the lipgloss or eyeliner everytime the car goes around the corner hahaha


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_BWAHAHAHAHHA!!!!! THANKS FOR MAKING ME WAKE UP MY ROOMMATE FROM ME LAUGHING!!_

 

OMFG i could not stop laughing AWSOME!!!!


----------



## ostentatious (May 21, 2006)

What an interesting challenge! I don't think I've EVER tried to apply anything other than lipgloss without a mirror!


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 30, 2006)

Is anyone gonna kill me now that I've bumped this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd like to try this tomorrow if that's ok...my hair seems to soak up my oily skin in the summer and it looks horrendous right now...but this sounds like fun.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 3, 2006)

do it!!! i haven't had time to do mine, and it's my challenge! lol sad.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## saritalaa (Sep 21, 2006)

I know this is old but I had to do it! Sorry about the bad bathroom lighting











This was kind of fun actually and the fastest I've ever done my whole face. I wish you guys could tell from the pictures how streaky my foundation looks!

PS please excuse my hair, I'm going to bed after this


----------



## shopgood (Jan 18, 2007)

oh man i wanna do this one! and i'm soo mad that i can't see the funny one! and most of the others.. :[ they're red X's


----------



## juwlz (Jan 22, 2007)

Im so bummed I can't see the ones from last year, Im going to try this after I try to let my boyfriend do my makeup


----------

